# Tall Trees Farmhouse - Surrey - April 2017



## Gromr (Apr 8, 2017)

I saw a video on the Abandoned UK Youtube channel of this farmhouse about 6 months ago and realised it must be quite near to me, but for the life of me couldn't find it.
Roll on to last week when I was scouring maps and I saw something that looked Derpy, so I thought i would go check it out in the last couple hours of daylight.

As soon as I stepped onto the site I realised what that it was Tall Trees. I've driven right past here numerous times and never had a clue it was there 


*History*

Copying a bit of history from Abandoned UK's description here as he has done an excellent job at digging it all up!

The building is Late 19th century and was previously named Tall Trees. Previously owned by the Frank Brothers who worked in building and brickmaking.

The outbuilding and sheds were more recently used for car repairs. The car ramp/pit is still there.

Judging from the historical Google Earth images, the farm became derelict sometime after 2005. The site was very overgrown up until the last year or so when a lot of the land was cleared and new fences were erected. 


*The Explore*

I had a nice easy explore split over two evening trips. A rather marvelous mooch. 

The Farmhouse itself is quite empty and bare, but still retains many beautiful features. The house is surprisingly solid for its age, but some of the floorboards upstairs don't look entirely safe. 

Although there is some graffiti and smashed windows, I think its held up pretty well. 

It would certainly make a lovely home if re-developed.



*Photos*


*Externals*

































*The Farmhouse*















































*The Outbuildings*


----------



## smiler (Apr 8, 2017)

Loved that set Grom, the exterior shots are Damn good, Proper Job, Thanks


----------



## krela (Apr 8, 2017)

That has been well tidied hasn't it? Thanks for posting.


----------



## Rubex (Apr 8, 2017)

Nice find Gromr  fantastic pics!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Apr 8, 2017)

Nicely done. Definitely worth a renovation. It has a nice outhouse area.


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 9, 2017)

Nice one.Thanks for sharing.


----------

